# Follicle size, blood levels and egg collection



## Leodeo (May 30, 2005)

Ladies,

I read your posts everyday, feel inspired by all your stories and admire the wealth of knowledge you all contribute to this site. I have tried looking for an answer to what worries me at present in previous postings, but fear that I am too impatient to rummage thoroughly enough. I need your help and advise please!

I am currently on my 3rd ICSI cycle (1st cycle with Barts and next 2 cycles with Lister as an egg sharer) and am a bit paranoid because of the outcome of my last cycle where I had 9 follicles on 2nd scan and only 5 eggs collected which I end up donating because there were not really enough to share. I went for my 2nd scan this morning and was told that egg collection might not be on Monday because of the sizes of the follicles (5ggs on the right ranging from 16.5mm-17.5mm and 6eggs on the left ranging from 13.5mm-16mm). I agreed that it might be the best way forward and resigned to the idea of another scan on Monday with egg collection to be scheduled for Wednesday. I then received a call when I got back home saying that my blood levels were good (above 9,000) and that egg collection will now be on Monday and to take trigger injection tonight.

I am a bit confused and scared that I might not get enough eggs as before because the follicles are not big enough. I called the duty nurse who tried to reassure me that we are looking at two different scenarios here and that it is looking better this time around compared to the last cycle and assured me that the doctors know what they are doing. When I asked her what the blood results meant and how these could improve the chances of the outcome on Monday, she (bless her) explained that the results can indicate how many eggs there might be and that over 9,000 was very good. 

Has this happened to any of you ladies. I need some reassurance please as I'm driving myself nuts. 

Leodeoxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to wish you good luck for EC tomorrow...I'm sure everything will be fine.


Take care
Natasha


----------



## Leodeo (May 30, 2005)

Thanks very much Natasha. 

Leodeoxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Leodeo

I can not help with you blood levels, as we are not informed of this information.  

I had my scan on Friday and unfortunately they could not find my left ovary.  But my right ovary I had 8 follies ranging form 20mm-11mm so your sounds fine.  

I had my trigger last night as well and due for surgery tomorrow at 9.30am.

Did you have another normal injection yesterday morning?

Ali


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

just wanted to say goodluck for tomorrow.

tracey xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi leodeo

I think sometimes, the doctors have to weigh up the results and make the best decision. To be honest with follicles at around 16mm, you should be fine. The trigger itself gives the eggs a boost as well so (and I'm guessing here) you should be up to around 19mm by tomorrow I would have said. I am under the impression that 17mm to 20mm is ideal. Try not to worry. YOur blood results are obiously encouraging, which is good. 

Try to get some sleep. HAve lots of protein it helps with your recovery as does arnica I believe. 

Good luck xx


----------

